# How early (age) can you walk a puppy?



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe I'm trippin but for some reason I always thought you weren't allowed to walk your puppy when they're really young or at least 3-4 months old after all shots are taken care of? 
How early did you start walking your puppy and for how long (distance or time)?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I walk my pups the day after I bring them home at 8 weeks. I don't take them to high dog areas, but I have them out and about right away. Early socialization is so important.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a good idea to be careful where you walk them before they have vaccinations, but socialization is also important.


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you mean socialization through walks? We live in the suburbs but for some reason there aren't that many people that walk around on the street. Mostly cars. I had neighbor come over today and he walked over to our front lawn to see the puppy and the puppy was a little hesitant. She's also learning about these new strange things called trashcans haha. 
I was planning on socializing the puppy mostly through obedience school, doggy classes, going to the vet, having friends come over. Walks would work if I lived in high pedestrian traffic areas like the city but out here, not much going on. Also not complete on the vaccines so hesitant to have other dogs (usually bigger in our neighborhood) interacting too much. But good to know that they can be walked.



Elaine said:


> I walk my pups the day after I bring them home at 8 weeks. I don't take them to high dog areas, but I have them out and about right away. Early socialization is so important.


How much walking do you give a 8 week old puppy Elaine?


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe and I went for walks right when I brought her home at 8 weeks. We started off slow, and would just walk up to the end of the block and back and gradually extended our range as she got older. There aren't many dogs on our block, nor do too many people walk their dogs through our area, so I wasn't worried about her getting anything. Still, with the distance that the park (a popular dog-walking spot) was from my house anyway, we didn't end up walking down that far until her shots were all well and overwith anyway and I was sure she could handle the distance (from my house, down around the perimeter of the park and back is around a mile, if not possibly a little more).

We live in a suburb where everything is pretty much crowded into one area. Our high-school, police station, city hall, library, rec center, pool, park, ice arena, jail and middle school are all more or less down the same strip of street not far from my house, so it was ideal for socialization with all the people, vehicles and sounds.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I did not walk Grim (even just in our neighborhood) until he was bonded to me. All of that new stuff out there...to face it without a human to feel bonded to for "backup" seems a little much. Also, people walk dogs and they are all over everything. Better to wait for shots. I'll admit, I've taken 8/9 week olds out for walks in neighborhoods before, but that was long ago. 

I thought you re-homed your puppy?? I'm really confused. Is this the same pup (did you get it back) or is this a new puppy?  If it's a new pup, is it from the same place as the first? Wondering how you got a hesitant pup....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My concern is disease. I walk my pup early IF there are few dogs walked in the neighborhood. Generally, they are safe to be out and about two weeks after their last Parvo shot per my vets.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

pancake said:


> Do you mean socialization through walks? We live in the suburbs but for some reason there aren't that many people that walk around on the street. Mostly cars. I had neighbor come over today and he walked over to our front lawn to see the puppy and the puppy was a little hesitant. She's also learning about these new strange things called trashcans haha.
> I was planning on socializing the puppy mostly through obedience school, doggy classes, going to the vet, having friends come over. Walks would work if I lived in high pedestrian traffic areas like the city but out here, not much going on. Also not complete on the vaccines so hesitant to have other dogs (usually bigger in our neighborhood) interacting too much. But good to know that they can be walked.
> 
> How much walking do you give a 8 week old puppy Elaine?


I live in the burbs too. Just getting your pup out and walking is a good thing. Socialization isn't just meeting people and other dogs. It's also seeing new and different things, like leaves blowing across the street, curbs, cars going by, bicycles, and things like that.

I am fanatical about not letting strange dogs from people I don't know meet my pups. Anyone stupid enough to want to bring their strange dog up to yours on the street, is too stupid to know if their dog can be trusted around other dogs or to know how to make sure the meeting stays a positive experience for your pup. You also have no idea if the dog is healthy, has fleas, or any other problem.

As for walking, a baby puppy isn't going to go very far or very fast. They aren't very coordinated and they stop to see what's going on around them a lot, which I encourage. You can walk your pup as much as your pup is comfortable doing. For some pups, it's a walk around the block and for others, it's much longer. You have to let your individual pup determine that. As they get a little older and more coordinated, you can increase speed and distance as your pup tolerates it.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We started taking Jake on short walks when we brought him home at 8 weeks old. At the beginning he was afraid and we didn't go far. I remember standing in front of him walking backwards with treats and rewarding him for every few steps that he took forward. Each day we were able to walk further and further with him.

Like others said, you need to be careful until they have all their vaccinations. We did start socializing Jake with some friend's dogs that we trusted and we knew were fully vaccinated.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would walk my puppy just like I would walk any other dog( puppy), that would come into my possession. Early desensitizing to normal things out in society has a lifetime effect. These are not fragile dogs, don't be a fragile owner.....good luck.
There are far more dogs that have issues from a lack of socialization, than there are dogs that walked in the community and caught parvovirus...trust me!


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet, good to know. I'll just stay away from the grass cause other dogs do pass by and pee and poop there but small walks seem ok.


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm fortunate to live on a dead end street. The day I got Link home I'd intended to take things slowly and get him comfortable in one room before the house, followed by going outside. But he accepted his new home, family, and me as his owner so rapidly and comfortably that we ended up going wherever he wanted to explore that was safe, including a walk to the end of the street and back (5 min total). 
Taking him to the vet that same week was a little more complicated -- it was a fairly long trip and so I let him walk a little until he seemed hesitant where I'd carry him for a while, switching back and forth. S/he'll let you know when it's too much, just go easy, pick safe areas, and pay attention.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

I had to take Jenna for a walk today she was just too full of beans.
She has only gone on walks before with the OH and his dog and she was so different with just me.

Walked so well on a loose lead I was really happy. She was a little uncomfortable with dogs barking in yards but I ignored them and kept walking. Didn't take long and she was looking up at me for cues I guess, to make sure everything was OK. Just what I wanted, loved the eye contact.


----------



## madflea (Nov 2, 2012)

I got him when he was 8 seeks, after a month with us, he does not have much of issues to go between front and back yards, however he refuses to leave the driveway when I tried to walk him, if I manage to carry/drag him to a block away from the house, he seems to be have to compromise to walk with no choices, but when he back nears the house or hears "let's go home", he will never hesitate to take the lead and walk straight home.

is this sound normal or there is some kind of security issues?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I brought Koda home at 6 weeks (too early to be away from her mom and littermates- I know that NOW), and we immediately began walking. I didn't use a leash until 9 weeks, though. And I only took her walking in areas that would not put her at risk for Parvo, respiratory infections, etc.


----------

